# My beloved KP 14/2/2011



## ruthie123 (Nov 6, 2006)

i feel i need to post this in memory of my gorgeous cat KP who went to sleep today, he was the most amazing creature, i will miss you biting my toes and your loud infectious purr, its so hard to know i will never be able to cuddle you and stroke your gorgeous coat again. i love you so much and you gave me 17 wonderful years. i know you are with your brother hero now and i hope you feel content and well. to my little valentines i love you and will never forget you xxxx RIP little angel.:catmilk


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry. He lived a good, long life and I'm sure you'll miss him very much.


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

So sorry for you loss. It's so hard to let our furkids go!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I know what that empty hole feels like when your heart cat passes. I hope all the good memories will fill that hole back up. Run free sweet kitty.


----------



## Pawsitively Nicole (Feb 12, 2011)

I am so sorry about your loss, I know that pain. He will always be special to you and there will never be a cat that can take his place in your heart. And there will never be a person who can take the place of mama and special friend that you have in his heart. 17 years a very long life, he must have really enjoyed his time on earth and with you. It is obvious that he was very loved and cherished you in return. He can rest in peace knowing the joys of having a family and the good life of being a loved companion. It doesn't get any better than that for a kitty. Rest peacefully sweet KP.


----------



## ruthie123 (Nov 6, 2006)

thank you all for your kind words x i hurt real bad at the moment


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It must be very hard to say goodbye after 17 years. Hopefully, in time, you'll be able to smile when you remember your many years of good memories with KP.


----------



## razzle (May 20, 2010)

So sorry for your loss. It's so hard to lose someone we love so much. My prayers to you. I know it will take a long time for you to be able to smile about the good memories both of you had.


Kathy


----------

